# fil ou thread



## mbrower

Salut tout le monde,

Au cours d’une conversation avec un ami français, j’ai fait référence aux « fils de discussion » sur le site WR (que nous trouvons tous les deux énormément utiles, bien sûr). Il m’a dit qu’en fait on dit « thread » en français. 

En principe je ne défierais pas un Français sur une question de langue, mais en ce cas-ci, l’usage de « thread » au lieu du beau mot « fil » me semblait bizarre. Nous avons donc fait un petit pari d’amis là-dessus (l’enjeu : une bouteille de vin).

C’est à vous alors de résoudre cette question : Parmi les Français, est-ce qu’il est courant de dire « fil » (de discussion) dans les forums et dans la conversation ? 

Merci d’avance !


----------



## Maître Capello

Moi j'ai toujours dit _fil_ qui est un mot parfaitement français contrairement à _thread_ qui serait un anglicisme inutile… Donc, moi je vote pour _*fil*_.


----------



## janpol

J'ai découvert "fil" récemment mais je dois préciser que j'ignorais alors totalement "thread". "Fil" me semble s'imposer ( 3 lettres seulement, c'est un argument de poids).


----------



## Ploupinet

De mon point de vue d'"errant depuis longtemps sur d'autres forums", je dois reconnaître que j'ai découvert "fil" sur WR, ayant toujours employé "thread" avant ! 
Par contre, il s'agissait uniquement de forums d'informatique, peut-être que les amateurs de cette discipline sont plus enclins à l'utilisation d'anglicismes que les autres...


----------



## Topsie

Je crois que les deux se disent ! Vous serez obligé de partager la bouteille !
(Un bon Côtes du Rhône Rouge, par exemple !)


----------



## mbrower

Alors c'est 2 voix pour fil, une pour thread, et une pour tous les deux. Merde! Topsie a raison - il faut qu'on partage. On est d'accord sur un vin "bon et bon marché". Vous pouvez me faire une recommandation? Ou est-ce un nouveau fil de discussion...


----------



## SwissPete

Je vote pour *fil*, bien entendu. Pourquoi utiliser un mot anglais quand il y a un tout beau mot français ?


----------



## Calamitintin

Moi je dirais fil aussi, comme le fil rouge d'une discussion...!


----------



## mbrower

La logique de _fil_ ne peut pas se démentir, ce qui rend encore plus étonnant qu'on voit _thread_ partout. 

[...]


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut mbrower,

Je dis fil aussi de préférence en public mais _<le mot anglais> D)_ m'échappe aussi de temps en temps en privé.
J'ai l'impression (à confirmer donc !) que la plupart des personnes qui disent _<le mot anglais> (!)_ ne savent pas trop ce que ça signifie, ou bien alors veulent volontairement l'utiliser pour donner une impression de maîtrise d'un vocabulaire qui serait « technologique »  (forcément en anglais, donc...).
Il reste quand même une dernière catégorie composée de personnes qui en ont pris la (mauvaise) habitude au tout début des groupes de discussion (comme Ploup' ou moi sans doute).


----------



## DearPrudence

Ici, certains trouvaient "fil" ridicule : mais c'était il y a 3 ans 
Maintenant, je dirais "*fil*" aussi. Pour des Français, "thread" est trop difficile à dire de toute façon  (et puis, le mot n'est pas très connu pour des Français). Des gens comme mes parents par exemple ont déjà du mal à comprendre ce qu'est un fil, alors, un "thread", là, ils comprendraient encore moins !! 

Note de la modératrice : merci de vous limiter à un seul sujet. Pour une autre question linguistique, merci d'ouvrir un autre fil !


----------



## Ploupinet

KaRiNe, je te rassure, nous ne sommes pas les seuls "mauvais habitués" : il n'y a qu'à jeter un oeil sur l'interface en français de WR !  (Booooon, c'est vrai, c'est en anglais après... )
Non sérieusement, je crois en effet qu'aucun de vous deux n'a gagné son pari !
(Je propose un Saint-Emilion pour l'un, un Côtes-du-Rhône pour l'autre, et vive la diversité ! )


----------



## Maître Capello

Ploupinet said:


> KaRiNe, je te rassure, nous ne sommes pas les seuls "mauvais habitués" : il n'y a qu'à jeter un oeil sur l'interface en français de WR !  (Booooon, c'est vrai, c'est en anglais après... )


Oui, sauf que je remarque que tout en haut de l'interface WR (3e mot), on ne parle ni de _fil_ ni du « mot anglais » (pour faire plaisir à Karine et aux modérateurs…  si vous n'avez pas encore perdu le *fil* dans tout cet *écheveau*… ), mais on parle de _discussion_.



> Non sérieusement, je crois en effet qu'aucun de vous deux n'a gagné son pari !


Moi, je dirais tout de même que s'il faut choisir un vainqueur, c'est bien Mbrower… ou alors aucun des deux si l'on préfère _discussion_…


----------



## mbrower

Merci tout le monde pour cette aimable discussion ! J’en profiterai, même si je dois partager la bouteille.


----------



## tilt

J'avoue pour ma part utiliser les deux mots, un peu en fonction de l'humeur, un peu en fonction de la personne à qui je m'adresse.


----------



## Anne345

Une voix qui aura du poids , le Quebec ! 
http://www.oqlf.gouv.qc.ca/ressources/bibliotheque/dictionnaires/internet/fiches/2076564.html

mais, ils donnent quand même thread pour synonyme !


----------



## Nicomon

Anne345 said:


> Une voix qui aura du poids , le Quebec !
> http://www.oqlf.gouv.qc.ca/ressources/bibliotheque/dictionnaires/internet/fiches/2076564.html
> 
> mais, ils donnent quand même thread pour synonyme !


 
Ce que je lis, c'est qu'ils donnent _thread _comme synonyme anglais de _discussion thread_. 

Les synonymes français suggérés pour _fil de discussion_ sont _fil d'intérêt_ et _fil_. 

Je vote pour _fil_, bien sûr.  Je ne dirais pas _de thread en aiguille_.


----------



## BigRedDog

Mouais ... En fait je pense qu'on oublie souvent de voir que le "thread" français est différent du "thread" anglais. 

Si on ajoute "thread" au vocabulaire français on a un mot qui dénote un univers informatique, Internet même, fait de forums et de commentaires. Ce faisant, on rend la langue française *plus riche*, puisque qu'on y apporte un nouveau mot, avec une signification différente, spécifique; le "thread" c'est le fil conducteur d'une conversation sur Internet (le plus souvent dans un forum, un "newsgroup" ou un commentaire) dont la portée (par exemple le sujet) a souvent été limité. Ce « thread » là est bien différent du « fil » de notre conversation.

La langue évolue, pourquoi devrait on subordonner la sémantique à la réutilisation forcenée d'anciens mots ou à la création de néologismes souvent charmants mais tout de même un peu bêtas (« courriel »  ou « mél » pour ne citer que ceux-là). 

Les français sont si fiers de rappeler que la langue anglaise emprunte une large partie de son vocabulaire au français, pourquoi devenir hystérique à l’idée d’une réciprocité enrichissante ?


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

J'avoue mon ignorance en la matière, j'ai appris les deux termes (l'anglais et le français) en fréquentant WR - enfin, *fil*, je connaissais un peu  en français, et je dois dire que fil ça coule tout seul, c'est imagé et, comme cela a déjà été dit, c'est court alors que _thread_ est quasiment  imprononçable en français . Adopté !  (m'enfin ?!).


----------



## tilt

BigRedDog said:


> Mouais ... En fait je pense qu'on oublie souvent de voir que le "thread" français est différent du "thread" anglais.
> 
> Si on ajoute "thread" au vocabulaire français on a un mot qui dénote un univers informatique, Internet même, fait de forums et de commentaires. Ce faisant, on rend la langue française *plus riche*, puisque qu'on y apporte un nouveau mot, avec une signification différente, spécifique; le "thread" c'est le fil conducteur d'une conversation sur Internet (le plus souvent dans un forum, un "newsgroup" ou un commentaire) dont la portée (par exemple le sujet) a souvent été limité. Ce « thread » là est bien différent du « fil » de notre conversation.
> 
> La langue évolue, pourquoi devrait on subordonner la sémantique à la réutilisation forcenée d'anciens mots ou à la création de néologismes souvent charmants mais tout de même un peu bêtas (« courriel » ou « mél » pour ne citer que ceux-là).
> 
> Les français sont si fiers de rappeler que la langue anglaise emprunte une large partie de son vocabulaire au français, pourquoi devenir hystérique à l’idée d’une réciprocité enrichissante ?


Point de vue intéressant et qui exprime bien ce que je ressens moi-même.
Maintenant, reconnaissons qu'élargir le champ sémantique d'un mot plutôt qu'en ajouter un nouveau, c'est aussi enrichir une langue. Et puis l'argument de "l'imprononçabilité" de thread pour un francophone est tout à fait recevable, le phonème "th" n'existant pas dans notre langue.


----------



## BigRedDog

tilt said:


> Point de vue intéressant et qui exprime bien ce que je ressens moi-même.
> Maintenant, reconnaissons qu'élargir le champ sémantique d'un mot plutôt qu'en ajouter un nouveau, c'est aussi enrichir une langue. Et puis l'argument de "l'imprononçabilité" de thread pour un francophone est tout à fait recevable, le phonème "th" n'existant pas dans notre langue.




Plus un mot s'enrichit de sens différents, moins il en a en fait puisqu'on peut l'employer pour tout (ou presque). On peut penser à "got" en anglais par exemple. Autant parler schtroumpf 

Quant à la prononciation, tout le monde sait bien que le mot français "thread" se prononce "sraide", so what?


----------



## janpol

Pas d'accord pour dire que "mel" et "courriel" sont bêtas. "courriel" est même une très jolie trouvaille, tout comme "baladeur" qui évoque en même temps la "ballade".
Le "fil" informatique n'est pas le fil de la conversation ? Soit ! Acceptons -en nous gardant bien de toute hystérie collective - que ce mot déjà très polysémique avec le fil à couper le beurre, le fil des jours, le fil de l'eau... s'enrichisse d'une acception supplémentaire.


----------



## Ploupinet

Je t'aurais rejoint il y a quelques années sur ce point, mais pour une raison toute autre : si le mot arrivé à nos oreilles est un anglicisme, c'est qu'il s'agit d'une invention anglophone, laissons donc tomber toute traduction.
En fait ton argument ne tient pas trop la route pour être franc : "thread", en anglais, désigne aussi tout plein de choses, comme notre "fil" français.
J'aurais tendance à dire que c'est avant tout une question d'habitude, libre à chacun d'en prendre des bonnes ou des mauvaises... Et vice-versa ! 
A propos de la langue qui évolue, je suis bien d'accord. Ceci dit, si tu prends "email" par exemple, c'est déjà une évolution de l'anglais, au même titre que "courriel".
Je tiens à rétablir les choses : comme toi, je trouve ces francisations parfaitement ridicules et ne les utiliserai qu'en tout dernier recours. Cependant, dire que la langue française est rendue plus riche grâce à ces mots anglais est faux ! 


BigRedDog said:


> Mouais ... En fait je pense qu'on oublie souvent de voir que le "thread" français est différent du "thread" anglais.
> 
> Si on ajoute "thread" au vocabulaire français on a un mot qui dénote un univers informatique, Internet même, fait de forums et de commentaires. Ce faisant, on rend la langue française *plus riche*, puisque qu'on y apporte un nouveau mot, avec une signification différente, spécifique; le "thread" c'est le fil conducteur d'une conversation sur Internet (le plus souvent dans un forum, un "newsgroup" ou un commentaire) dont la portée (par exemple le sujet) a souvent été limité. Ce « thread » là est bien différent du « fil » de notre conversation.
> 
> La langue évolue, pourquoi devrait on subordonner la sémantique à la réutilisation forcenée d'anciens mots ou à la création de néologismes souvent charmants mais tout de même un peu bêtas (« courriel »  ou « mél » pour ne citer que ceux-là).
> 
> Les français sont si fiers de rappeler que la langue anglaise emprunte une large partie de son vocabulaire au français, pourquoi devenir hystérique à l’idée d’une réciprocité enrichissante ?


----------



## Topsie

BigRedDog said:


> Quant à la prononciation, tout le monde sait bien que le mot français "thread" se prononce "sraide", so what?



Pitié ! Surtout pas !
Si on n'arrive pas à faire le "th" de "thank-you" - et nombreux anglophones de naissance n'y arrivent pas non plus - il vaut mieux le remplacer par un "f" donc la prononciation la plus proche de parfait est ... "Fred"!


----------



## BigRedDog

Ploupinet said:


> En fait ton argument ne tient pas trop la route pour être franc : "thread", en anglais, désigne aussi tout plein de choses, comme notre "fil" français.



Mais c'est bien l'idée justement, *éviter* la polysémie autant que faire se peut de manière à adopter de nouveaux termes qui sont plus *précis*. 



> Cependant, dire que la langue française est rendue plus riche grâce à ces mots anglais est faux !



Avec « thread » le français s'enrichit d'un nouveau mot. L'anglais qui dans ce cas a favorisé la polysémie plutôt que le néologisme s'est appauvrit. 

Du strict point de vue de l’enrichissement, la création d’un néologisme est équivalente à l’adoption d’un terme d’une autre langue mais la polysémie elle, est une perte; encore une fois, les petits hommes bleux qui utilisent le mot hyper-polysémique "schtroumpf" n'ont pas une langue plus riche pour autant, bien au contraire!

Si on est à peu près d’accord sur la polysémie appauvrissante, la question qui se pose est de savoir pourquoi il est « mieux » de fabriquer un néologisme plutôt que d’adopter un mot étranger ; et franchement là, je ne vois pas pourquoi « thread » qui a été adopté par l’usage (du moins avant la bataille du « fil ») devrait être ignoré.

Le truc est de réaliser que ce ne sont pas (ou plus) des mots anglais une fois qu'on a décidé de les adopter. Pense au mot « redingote » qui est venu d'Angleterre repartit en France et finalement retourné au bercail ...


----------



## BigRedDog

Topsie said:


> Pitié ! Surtout pas !
> Si on n'arrive pas à faire le "th" de "thank-you" - et nombreux anglophones de naissance n'y arrivent pas non plus - il vaut mieux le remplacer par un "f" donc la prononciation la plus proche de parfait est ... "Fred"!



J'ai envie de répondre à la Dr Seuss: "And thus making a fuss when those three are in fact free!" 


(et puique nous sommes dans un forum "français seulement" il me faut traduire ma phrase qui illustrait un propos sur la prononciation: "Générant ainsi un remue-ménage puisque ces trois là sont en fait libres!")


----------



## janpol

On sait qu'il existe (de façon plutôt logique, ma foi) un rapport entre occurence et caractère plus ou moins polysémique d'un mot : les termes rares sont, le plus souvent, monosémiques et ceux qui reviennent le plus fréquemment dans les conversations sont polysémiques. On arrive à faire le tri entre les différents sens, on se débrouille plutôt bien avec ces mots qui ne sont pas vides de sens pour autant. Ils ne sont pas sans intérêt en littérature en raison des connotations qu'ils apportent et ils sont une mine d'or pour les comiques. 
Bref, une acception de plus pour "fil", pourquoi pas ?


----------



## tilt

BigRedDog said:


> Mais c'est bien l'idée justement, *éviter* la polysémie autant que faire se peut de manière à adopter de nouveaux termes qui sont plus *précis*.
> 
> Avec « thread » le français s'enrichit d'un nouveau mot. L'anglais qui dans ce cas a favorisé la polysémie plutôt que le néologisme s'est appauvrit.
> 
> Du strict point de vue de l’enrichissement, la création d’un néologisme est équivalente à l’adoption d’un terme d’une autre langue mais la polysémie elle, est une perte; encore une fois, les petits hommes bleux qui utilisent le mot hyper-polysémique "schtroumpf" n'ont pas une langue plus riche pour autant, bien au contraire!
> 
> Si on est à peu près d’accord sur la polysémie appauvrissante...


Mais nous ne sommes pas d'accord, justement ! La polysémie est source de poésie et d'humour. C'est une richesse dans une langue ! Si demain je vais au cinéma avec quelqu'un rencontré sur ces forums, je pourrai dire "_de fil en fil, nous nous sommes fait une toile_". Essaye un peu ce genre de chose avec le spécifique et donc aride _thread _! 
Pousser la polysémie à l'extrême, à l'instar des schtroumpfs, est bien sûr une erreur, qui cause plus de problèmes qu'elle ne rend de services, mais le mal est dans l'excès, pas dans le principe. Adopter des termes étrangers par milliers serait tout autant mal venu.

Quant à préférer la transformation du "th" en "s" ou en "f", c'est une question très subjective.
D'aucuns diront que le prononcer "t" est une bien meilleure idée, si j'en crois ce qui figure dans cette page :


> Fait intéressant, les francophones de France prononcent généralement cette consonne comme un [f], alors que ceux du Québec prononcent un [t̪].


----------



## mbrower

Du coté d'un Américain qui adore la langue française, j’espère que les francophones n’accepterons pas *trop* facilement les mots venus d'outre-mer (ou d'outre-manche). Ces jours-ci il semble parfois qu’on ne soit pas loin de pouvoir mener toute une conversation en anglicismes récents : « FYI, je crois pas que la babysitteur soit libre ce week-end, elle est complètement bookée. Appelle-moi ASAP. Bye-bye. » 

Dans chaque cas, le nouveau mot semble utile, certes, mais dans sa totalité, ça risque une dilution progressive de la langue, non? Peut-être inéluctable mais il faut résister un peu quand même. (Aux barricades !)


----------



## janpol

Il faut bien reconnaître que la monosémie peut avoir quelques vertus : au moment de subir une intervention chirurgicale, je suis plus serein si j'ai la certitude que le chirurgien et ses assistants utilisent un seul mot - et si, pour chacun d'entre eux, c'est le même, ça me semble encore mieux - pour désigner chacun de mes organes mais on ne passe pas sur le "billard" tous les jours... Et la polysémie, loin d'être un obstacle, peut, en nous invitant à saisir des rapports, être une richesse.


----------



## LittleSweet

> This message has been deleted by DearPrudence.             Reason: _Une seule question par fil (règle 10)_


Je crois que la réponse est ici, non ? Si déjà la personne que je suppose être un administrateur du forum utilise "fil" et non "thread".... 

Toujours est-il que "fil" est un mot français, et bien plus joli que "thread" =)


----------



## Ploupinet

Hmmmm... DP, tu vas dans beaucoup d'autres forums que WR ? 
Je ne sais pas si le fait d'être modo donne foi à quelqu'un : il suffit d'aller faire un tour sur pas mal de forums Linux (en français) par exemple pour se rendre compte que "thread" prédomine aussi !


----------



## Grop

Personnellement, j'ai l'habitude de dire un sujet .


----------



## Maître Capello

Grop said:


> Personnellement, j'ai l'habitude de dire un sujet .


Dans le cas qui nous occupe, _sujet_ est davantage synonyme de _question_. Bien sûr, sur les forums WR on *devrait*  se limiter à un seul sujet par fil, mais du point de vue du sens, _sujet/question_ n'est pas tout à fait la même chose que _fil/thread_…


----------



## gaminotte

Moi je n'ai jamais dit un thread (imprononçable en effet), mais plutôt un "post" ou un "sujet" comme Grop!

je n'ai jamais utilisé fil ...


----------



## Maître Capello

gaminotte said:


> Moi je n'ai jamais dit un thread (imprononçable en effet), mais plutôt un "post" ou un "sujet" comme Grop!


Navré de jouer à nouveau les contradicteurs, mais _post_ ne convient pas non plus : sans même parler du fait que c'est un anglicisme, _post_ signifie _message_. Ainsi donc un _fil/thread_ est constitué de plusieurs _messages/posts_…


----------



## Nicomon

Maître Capello said:


> Ainsi donc un _fil/thread_ est constitué de plusieurs _messages/posts_…


 
qu'on _affiche/post. _


----------



## Nanon

janpol said:


> Pas d'accord pour dire que "mel" et "courriel" sont bêtas. "courriel" est même une très jolie trouvaille (...)


... et a à son tour permis de créer "pourriel" qui dit assez clairement ce qu'est le _spam_.

Bon, pour en revenir au sujet, qu'est-ce qu'on a contre "discussion" (hormis le fait que ce mot est plus long que "fil"), comme dans l'interface française de WR ?


----------



## Jim69

mbrower said:


> Salut tout le monde,
> 
> Au cours d’une conversation avec un ami français, j’ai fait référence aux « fils de discussion » sur le site WR (que nous trouvons tous les deux énormément utiles, bien sûr). Il m’a dit qu’en fait on dit « thread » en français.
> 
> En principe je ne défierais pas un Français sur une question de langue, mais en ce cas-ci, l’usage de « thread » au lieu du beau mot « fil » me semblait bizarre. Nous avons donc fait un petit pari d’amis là-dessus (l’enjeu : une bouteille de vin).
> 
> C’est à vous alors de résoudre cette question : Parmi les Français, est-ce qu’il est courant de dire « fil » (de discussion) dans les forums et dans la conversation ?
> 
> Merci d’avance !


 perso moi je dis "topic" dans le cas d'un forum. Je pense que ça dépend vachement du forum... Je connais un forum où quand on ouvre un nouveau sujet de conversation, on dit "j'ai ouvert un topic", ici on parle d'un fil de discussion...
Je dirais que le vocabulaire pour désigner le contenu d'un forum est local au forum...


----------



## Bartalmission

En 2006 j´ai aperçu le mot *thread *en tant le mot «français», ceci en traduisant un texte de français en tchèque. Il s´agissait de l´informatique. Bien sûr, je l´ai considéré comme un anglicisme et sachant que ces derniers sont assez courants dans le domaine informatique, j´ai trouvé la définition respective du *thread *en français (dont l´équivalent était le mot *fil*) *:* _Composante d'un processus, correspondant à une instruction élémentaire effectuée dans le programme, et qui appartient à un seul processus. _Dans le contexte auquel il s´agissait, la définition précitée était exacte et les sous-entrées (synonymes) en étaient «executing thread» et «thread of execution». Donc je pensais que le mot *thread *n´était utilisable en français que comme un terme bien spécifié dans un domaine spécifique et spécialisé, mais qu´il n´était pas utilisable d´une manière générale. 

Mais pourquoi utiliser le mot "*thread"* au lieu du mot *fil* de discussion *? *À mon avis dans ce cas-ci l´anglicisme est inutile. En ce qui concerne l´informatique - d´accord, là on emploie les anglicismes dans toutes langues à travers le monde entier, mais dans ce contexte concret je vote pour "*fil de discussion"*. 

J´ai déjà rencontré un problème pareil, c´est-à-dire : "*tubeless"*_ vs "*pneu sans chambre"* __(la discussion relative fait l´objet d´un autre *fil de discussion*) et d´après ce que j´ai compris,_ _beaucoup d´internautes ont la tendance d´utiliser tels anglicismes qui remplacent en un mot les appellations qui comportent plusieurs mots. Mais à mon avis, dans tels cas il est indispensable que tout le monde francophone connaisse d’une façon générale le sens exacte de l´anglicisme en question. Certains internautes francophones (français, suisses, belges, canadiens) m´ont fait comprendre que concernant "*tubeless" *c´est le cas. _

_Mais est-ce que c´est - comme on dit en latin «per analogiam» - le même cas avec _*thread ? *Moi personnellement je doute. 
Si on prend en considération les francophones qui n´ont jamais étudié l´anglais, comprendront-ils qu´est-ce que c´est le *thread..? *Il est fort possible qu´ils vont le connaître au Canada, en Belgique et en Suisse mais ceux qui apprennent aussi l´anglais. À mes connaissance au Canada et ailleurs il y a également tant de Francophones qui ne connaissent pas beaucoup l’anglais... Donc : connaissent-ils le sens exact du mot «*thread» ? *Encore je doute... Je voyage aussi en Afrique du Nord, je visite souvent les pays maghrébins et je parle avec les Algériens et avec les Tunisiens. Je comprends et je connais les mots que ces derniers utilisent couramment en parlant le français : wilaya (département, préfecture), daïra (arrondissement, sous-préfecture), douar et beaucoup d´autres. Je vais leur poser la question _qu´est-ce que c´est le_ *thread.* Bien sûr, je suis persuadé que ceux qui étudient soit aussi l´anglais, soit aussi l´informatique vont le savoir et le connaîtront dans plusieurs contextes. Mais si je pose la même question aux gens moins instruits, aux enfants par exemple au Canada, en Tunisie, en Mauritanie, au Niger, au Cameroun et ailleurs, sauront-ils que veux-je dire avec le *thread ? *Ne serait-il pas mieux de parler une langue uniforme que tous les Francophones puissent comprendre sans consulter le dictionnaire franco-anglais *?* Si on dit les mots "adoptés", il faut que ces derniers soient *adoptés *en sens propre de ce mot. 
Le mot "*thread*"est-il vraiment adopté *?* Ou bien il n´est adopté que par une certaine partie du monde francophone ne représentant que certains groupes sociaux *?* Cela m´intéresserait.


----------



## itka

Hélas, les langues sont ainsi faites qu'elles ne tiennent aucun compte de nos désirs ni de nos difficultés. Elles évoluent à leur gré, dussent-elles () nous contrarier gravement...



> Mais pourquoi utiliser le mot "*thread"* au lieu du mot *fil* de discussion *?*


 Va savoir ! Si le mot "thread" s'impose (ce qui est loin d'être le cas aujourd'hui) les non-anglicistes l'apprendront... 





> Ne serait-il pas mieux de parler une langue uniforme que tous les Francophones puissent comprendre sans consulter le dictionnaire franco-anglais


Certes... on pourrait aussi parler tous le latin classique... mais la langue se moque pas mal de ce qui serait mieux pour les uns ou pour les autres.

Il y a des mots qu'on emploie ici et qui ne sont pas compris à 100 km (et vice-versa bien sûr) et encore ! il y a maintenant des moyens de communication développés, la télévision et de merveilleux médias comme internet, alors le rêve d'une langue uniforme de Dunkerque à Tamanrasset et de Belfort à... Tahiti ? je pense que cela restera à jamais un rêve !

Faut-il vraiment le regretter ? Faut-il espérer un monde où au nom de l'intercompréhension, on parlerait tous anglais ? ...ou chinois ? Je pense que tu réponds un "non" indigné, mais alors, au nom de quoi limiter la francophonie ici ou là ?


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Bon, je me dévoue pour me faire l'avocat du diable...
Un _fil_, en français, désigne initialement un _enchaînement logique_ (fil des idées, fil de discussion).
Utiliser _fil_ pour _thread_ = _ a series of newsgroup messages following a single topic_ (M-W)  =  "dans un forum, une série de messages sur un sujet unique" est donc, effectivement, un "élargissement du champ sémantique", et non l'utilisation d'un bon mot français signifiant la même chose.
Ce qui m'évoque nos académiciens prônant "filoutage"(1) pour traduire _phishing_ - là encore, élargissement du champ sémantique... qui n'apporte rien à part la satisfaction d'un puissant cocorico.
On dépense des fortunes pour que nos chères têtes blondes arrivent à apprendre deux mots d'anglais, et on leur tape sur les doigts quand ils en utilisent un - où est la logique ?...
Ne pourrait-on pas garder les mots français pour les concepts "français", et garder les mots anglais, allemand ou autre plutôt que de râler à la remorque ?...
(Fin de mon spleen - je range mes ersatz d'arguments)

(1) L'OQLF, canadien, recommande "hameçonnage".
La très française "Commission générale de terminologie et de néologie" recommande, elle, "filoutage" (et non "escroquerie", comme je l'avais écrit à tort).


----------



## Nicomon

Mais est-ce qu'on n'a pas aussi élargi le sens sémantique de _thread_, en anglais?

Et si c'est le cas, pourquoi ne pas le faire en français?  Si le mot _thread_ était joli, je dis pas... 

Je remets ici le lien vers la page de la BDL qu'Anne a donné au #16. On y donne cette définition de _fil de discussion _ (synonyme de _discussion thread _ou _thread_, tout court)


> Dans un forum, enchaînement des messages qui répondent à un article sur un sujet précis, accompagnés de l'article original.


 Assez semblable à celle que JDS donne en anglais, non?

_Thread _s'imposera si on le laisse s'imposer, et libres à ceux qui aiment le mot de le dire si ça leur plait. Perso, je préfère naviguer _de fil en fil _plutôt que de _thread en thread_ (même si je n'ai pas de mal à le prononcer).   Comme j'envoie des _courriels_, plutôt que des _mails_. Mais bon, j'emploie des calques anglais aussi... seulement pas les mêmes. 

L'OQLF suggère _hameçonnage_ pour traduire _phishing_.


----------



## Bartalmission

itka said:


> Hélas, les langues sont ainsi faites qu'elles ne tiennent aucun compte de nos désirs ni de nos difficultés. Elles évoluent à leur gré, dussent-elles () nous contrarier gravement...
> 
> *À ce point je suis d´accord. *
> 
> 
> Il y a des mots qu'on emploie ici et qui ne sont pas compris à 100 km (et vice-versa bien sûr) et encore ! il y a maintenant des moyens de communication développés, la télévision et de merveilleux médias comme internet, alors le rêve d'une langue uniforme de Dunkerque à Tamanrasset et de Belfort à... Tahiti ? je pense que cela restera à jamais un rêve !
> 
> 
> Aussi d´accord. Les diversités nous enrichissent. Par contre on peut pas dire la même chose à propos de la globalisation. Je n´aimerais pas qu´on parle tous la même langue. On voulait nous l´imposer sous l´ancien régime (le communisme) et personne n´a accepté psychologiquement.
> 
> 
> Faut-il vraiment le regretter ? Faut-il espérer un monde où au nom de l'intercompréhension, on parlerait tous anglais ? ...ou chinois ? Je pense que tu réponds un "non" indigné, mais alors, au nom de quoi limiter la francophonie ici ou là ?


 

Je ne le regrette pas. La diversité représente la richesse. Chez nous c´est la même chose. Parfois à 50 km de Prague les gens parlent «autrement». La République tchèque (ex-Tchécoslovaquie) comporte la Bohême (on peut dire ex-Royaume de Bohême), le Margraviat de Moravie et le Duché de Silésie. Les Moraves parlent un tchèque un peu différent ainsi que les Silésiens. Leurs dialectes nous enrichissent. Il y a beaucoup de mots absolument différents. 

*On se comprend avec les Slovaques car le slovaque est une langue très proche *et *en principe* on se comprend avec les Polonais et aussi avec les Ukrainiens, avec les Russes, Serbes, Croates malgré de ce qu´on emploie les mots tout à fait différents. Le problème n´est pas là. 

*Je ne voudrais jamais limiter la francophonie. *Mais ce que je voulais dire c´est qu´il faut juger «l´adoption des mots» cas par cas sans généraliser et sans le faire aveuglement. P. ex. : *tubeless oui *et thread non, etc.


----------



## Bartalmission

Punky Zoé said:


> Bonjour
> 
> J'avoue mon ignorance en la matière, j'ai appris les deux termes (l'anglais et le français) en fréquentant WR - enfin, *fil*, je connaissais un peu  en français, et je dois dire que fil ça coule tout seul, c'est imagé et, comme cela a déjà été dit, c'est court alors que _thread_ est quasiment imprononçable en français . Adopté !  (m'enfin ?!).


 
Comment se prononce en français le mot « thread » qui y est donc couramment utilisé*? *La prononciation est-elle originelle ou modifiée *?* 

Pour s´expliquer « per analogiam » qu´est-ce que je veux dire avec _la prononciation modifiée_ voilà (à titre d´exemple) un extrait du texte que j´ai trouvé sur un web français *: *

*Les Přemyslides*
*Àprès l'époque glorieuse de la Grande Moravie, le centre de l'État se déplaça vers l'ouest, en Bohême. La dynastie de Přemyslides prit les rênes du pouvoir et les conserva pendant plus de 400 ans, jusqu'en 1306, date à laquelle le pouvoir passa dans les mains de la dynastie des Luxembourg.* *Bořivoj*, qui s'était fait baptiser à la cour de la Grande Moravie du prince Svatopluk, est le premier Přemyslide historiquement attesté.

*Ce qui m´intéresserait c´est* *:* comment se prononcent le nom de Přemyslides et le prénom de Bořivoj en français *?* Je suppose que le caractère typiquement tchèque « ř » se prononce le plus normalement comme « r» car le son « ř » est en français phonétiquement inprononçable. Je fais l´allusion à *thread* – comment prononce-t-on ce mot en français *?* Est-ce que la prononciation anglaise est adoptée avec le mot respectif (avec d au lieu de « th » et avec i au lieu de « ae ») ou bien est-elle francophonisée comme c´est la plupart des cas *?*


----------



## tilt

Je pense que la plupart des gens diront "_sraid_", parce qu'ils sont incapables de prononcer le _th _anglais.

Je ne suis pas un extrémiste du franco-français, et j'utilise certains anglicismes sans broncher. Mais j'avoue que je préfère largement promouvoir le _fil _sur les forums de discussion, pour les même raisons que PZ.


----------



## itka

Si je _*devais*_ le prononcer, je dirais sans doute [tred]... fort heureusement, je me contente de l'écrire...


----------



## janpol

nette préférence pour "fil":                                                                                                                  - les mots de trois lettres ne sont pas si nombreux...
- pour une fois qu'on en tient un, il ne faut pas le lâcher
- les marchands de colle pour dentiers doivent préférer "thread"
- comme qq'un l'a souligné, "fil" renvoie au "fil" de la pensée
- parfois, en rédigeant un message, on pense réinventer le fil à couper le beurre
- par contre (les modérateurs veillent), pas question de passer de fil en aiguille à un autre sujet


----------



## Maître Capello

En voilà un qui en donne à retordre, même pour ceux qui ne l'auraient pas perdu ! 

Comme Tilt, je pense que ça donne en effet plutôt [srɛd] que [trɛd] dans la bouche du francophone lambda…

Quoi qu'il en soit, les deux prononciations sont aussi laides l'une que l'autre, tout le monde semble en convenir. Pourquoi donc ne pas adopter _fil_ qui a toutes les qualités : court, élégant, facile à prononcer, sémantiquement correct, etc.?


----------



## Grop

Je suis plutôt d'accord avec vous, mais j'avoue que je suis agacé par sa ressemblance, à l'écrit et au pluriel, de _fils_ (ceux dont on parle) avec _fils_ (comme dans _fils à papa_). De plus c'est un concept que j'utilise peu à l'oral et beaucoup à l'écrit.


----------



## tilt

Quoi qu'il en soit, voilà un débat qui méritait bien un thread.


----------



## Maître Capello

tilt said:


> Quoi qu'il en soit, voilà un débat qui méritait bien un thread.


Un quoi ?  … Ah ! un *srède* !


----------



## Nanon

Bartalmission said:


> *Ce qui m´intéresserait c´est* *:* comment se prononcent le nom de Přemyslides et le prénom de Bořivoj en français *?* Je suppose que le caractère typiquement tchèque « ř » se prononce le plus normalement comme « r» car le son « ř » est en français phonétiquement inprononçable.



Cela mériterait un nouveau _srède_... eek

Je ne me risquerais pas à donner des statistiques, mais j'imagine que la tendance serait de prononcer un r français, et pour une minorité de personnes, de prononcer comme dans "argent".
Dans le cas d'Antonín Dvořák, comme ce compositeur est connu, on prononce pratiquement toujours comme dans "argent". D'ailleurs, il me semble qu'il y avait un... fil à son sujet dans le forum espagnol.


----------



## anangelaway

Bonjour, 

Bien que cette discussion soit intéressante, je me vois contrainte de fermer ce fil car la question originale, me semble-t-il, a obtenu satisfaction. En outre, la dizaine de messages, voire plus, sur la prononciation de 'thread' ou du 'th' anglais s'en éloigne pas mal. 

N'oublions pas qu'il est nécessaire d'ouvrir un nouveau fil pour chacune des nouvelles questions, de ne pas répondre aux questions hors sujet, et manifestement, il est bien trop tard pour diviser ce fil. 

Merci de votre compréhension, 

Fil/Thread fermé. 

Anangelaway
Modératrice.


----------

